# Changing color temperature



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Will my plants experience any kind of transitional period if I change the color temperature of my bulbs?
I was thinking of changing my 6500K coralife CF bulbs to the AGA full spectrum 8000K. I read through the sticky on color spectrum and realize this is not everything. I couldn't find anything about transition though. Am I worried about nothing?

thanks


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Will probably be fine.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I never noticed any difference or transition period when I changed my bulbs last spring for a different color. i wouldn't worry about it. By the way, the AGA bulbs are great, I think you'll like them.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

unless your 6700k bulbs are old dim burned out
don't just replace them with 8000k because you
think it will matter with appearance or plant growth.
IMHO that would be a silly waste of resources.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

spypet said:


> unless your 6700k bulbs are old dim burned out
> don't just replace them with 8000k because you
> think it will matter with appearance or plant growth.
> IMHO that would be a silly waste of resources.


Yeah they are about 9 months old. I have read they dim quite a bit before they burn out.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There shouldn't be any issues for your plants.
I change my lighting with different bulbs summer vs winter w/o issues.

I have attached spectral graphs for both of those bulbs:

Coralife 6700K:









All Glass 8000K:


----------

